# Linux Mint 14 (64-bit) facing issues!!!



## kg11sgbg (Jan 3, 2013)

The Linux Mint-14(64-bit) a.k.a. NADIA is successfully running onto my Desktop PC,except two issues:--->

1). The *mouse pointer freezes up*,when I am in writing(keyboard user) mode.I have to *click left/right* button and then activate it to make functional.
      What problem is this?
      Any solutions?
     This is occurring in Mate desktop and as well as in KDE desktop.

2). The GPU (XFX HD Radeon 4650 DDR2)temp. is showing *52 degrees *Celsius (Idle mode) inspite of Winter season.
     All my HDD's(SEAGATE) are hovering at *30~33* degrees and CPU (AMD Phenom II 560 Black Edition,socket AM3)at *23~27* degrees respectively.  
     Temp. of GPU in Windows 7 is showing 40 degrees Celsius.


What are the problems in Mint Linux 14?
My previous Mint Linux 13(MAYA) was a cool & super Linux distro to use.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Linux Mint-14(64-bit) facing issues!!!*

Bump!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Linux Mint-14(64-bit) facing issues!!!*

Post your detailed PC config, along with manufacturer & model number please.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Linux Mint-14(64-bit) facing issues!!!*

^^Well this is as it is my Friend:--->

*Component* *Manufacturer* *Model No.* *Features*

1.     CPU                                                     AMD                                                Phenom II X2 z560                             Socket AM3,Black Edition,3.3Mhz,45nm SOI

2.    Motherboard                                           BIOSTAR                                                TA785GE 128M                                       Socket AM2+ ,IGP AMD HD4200 

3.     RAM                                                       KINGSTON                                             KVR667D2N5/1G                                 2 x 1GB + 2 x 2GB,DDR2,667Mhz all
                                                                                                                         TS256MLQ64V6U                                               *6GB*(Total)
                                                                  TRANSCEND                                                                                                                                                  


4.   HDD                                                           SEAGATE                                              ST3500418AS                                               500GB
                                                                                                                                ST3250318AS   ST35004138AS                                                                                                                                                                                                                            250GB  500GB = *1.25TB*(Total)[NO RAID SYSTEM]
                                                                                                                                                                                     (SATA2 type,Barracuda series,7200.12)    


5.  GPU                                 XFX                                 HD-465X-ZDFC                         ATi Radeon HD4650GDDR2,1GB,PCI-e

6.  Optical                             ASUS &                              DRW-24B3ST                           DVD-writer,X-multi format
     Drive                               LITE-ON                             ATAPI   iHAS124

7. FDD                                 GENERIC                                 -                                         Floppy Drive

8. MONITOR                          PHILIPS                            202EL2SB/94                             20",TFT- Backlit LED Panel Monitor  
                                                                                                                                1600X900 resolution

9. KEYBOARD
   MOUSE                                    AMKETTE                          ASHBLACK                                  USB ports connector,Optical Scroll mouse, 
                                                                                                                                         Spill resistant    

10. SPEAKERS                       I-BALL                               TARANG 2.1                             Wood casing,2.1 speakers,400Watts RMS.

11. CABINET                         I-Ball                                 i771                                          ATX Cabinet,3x80mm Fans(customised)
                                                                                                                                 Only 2USB ports in front

12. SMPS                             AEROCOOL                          E78-530                                 530Watts,44A total rating in 12V rails(Dual)
                                                                                                                                  78% Efficiency,active PFC,silent

13. UPS                               INTEX                             BLACK ARMOUR 725                       600vA


Some of the components may be crappy,but still withstanding...


----------



## hellknight (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Linux Mint-14(64-bit) facing issues!!!*

Did you install the propreitary drivers for your graphics card? If you haven't then install them via hardware-drivers.. This should fix the card heating issue..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Linux Mint-14(64-bit) facing issues!!!*

^^As my GPU is from Radeon HD4xxx series which is very much *dated*,so it will support only legacy drivers,that upto 12.6 version according to AMD.
In fact Linux Mint 13(MAYA) had a support for the drivers,but from 14(NADIA) onwards...that support is not present as it seems.
The Linux Mint 14 is running on "Mesa" drivers for my desktop.

What about mouse pointer issues???


----------



## hellknight (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Linux Mint-14(64-bit) facing issues!!!*

Mesa drivers are pathetic.. Infact, the official ATI driver from AMD for Linux is pathetic.. I doubt it will support your card. Why don't you install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS which will fix these issues on your system? Moreover, regarding mouse pointer, it has to be related to the X.Org file on Mint but I don't think that you should mess with it until you know what your are doing. One last piece of advice, ATI's support for Linux is pathetic, you better switch to NVIDIA cards which have awesome support.


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Linux Mint-14(64-bit) facing issues!!!*

Nadia has a feature which disables mouse while typing. I think it can be disabled from settings>mouse.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Linux Mint-14(64-bit) facing issues!!!*

^^tried mouse settings within Linux-mint,but in vain.Would you elaborate more about settings of mouse
Please explan.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Linux Mint-14(64-bit) facing issues!!!*

Regarding the mouse problem.

I know what you mean since I use the same setup in my laptop on Arch Linux. When I'm on battery, I disable the mouse and then click it to activate it. (to save battery)

I want to know whether you have "laptop-mode-tools" installed. (most probably not, but dunno if Mint comes with it by default)

Check through this:

```
dpkg -s laptop-mode-tools
```

*If it is installed, then do this:* *www.hecticgeek.com/2012/06/fix-usb-mouse-not-working-laptop-mode-tools-ubuntu/

*Otherwise* do this:


```
sudo -i
```


```
for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/autosuspend; do echo -1 > $i; done
```


Regarding your GPU temperature problem, most likely you're using the open source driver. That's why 10 degree higher temperature for your GPU.

```
sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
```
Get me the output of this:

```
glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
```



hellknight said:


> Mesa drivers are pathetic.. Infact, the official ATI driver from AMD for Linux is pathetic.. I doubt it will support your card. Why don't you install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS which will fix these issues on your system? Moreover, regarding mouse pointer, it has to be related to the X.Org file on Mint but I don't think that you should mess with it until you know what your are doing. One last piece of advice, ATI's support for Linux is pathetic, you better switch to NVIDIA cards which have awesome support.


Dunno when was the last time you either used xf86-video-ati or the binary blob of ATi.

If awesome support from nVidia means not supporting randr for 2 years and not supporting nouveau people, I'd gladly choose ATi for their open source driver which can run games as well and even for their binary blob on LTS distros. Catalyst has also made Arch's repo btw.

Plus switching between nVidia Optimus and Intel HD graphics is a PITA from what I have experienced. My HD 6470M and Intel HD graphics (HP laptop) works well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Linux Mint-14(64-bit) facing issues!!!*



ico said:


> Regarding the mouse problem.
> 
> I know what you mean since I use the same setup in my laptop on Arch Linux. When I'm on battery, I disable the mouse and then click it to activate it. (to save battery)
> 
> ...



*My output*:--->

sonataban-TA785GE-128M ~ # dpkg -s laptop-mode-tools
dpkg-query: package 'laptop-mode-tools' is not installed and no information is available
Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
sonataban-TA785GE-128M ~ # 




ico said:


> Regarding your GPU temperature problem, most likely you're using the open source driver. That's why 10 degree higher temperature for your GPU.
> 
> Get me the output of this:
> 
> ...



*Here it's ico,my  Friend*:--->

sonataban-TA785GE-128M ~ # glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
OpenGL renderer string: *Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730*
sonataban-TA785GE-128M ~ #

It seems Gallium(open source) driver is installed.
Can I disable Gallium drivers,and *install this*:--->

*support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshly reinstalled Mint-Linux 14(64bit) onto my system.
All issues gone (mouse problem) except the temp. of GPU ,due to native MESA drivers...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 2, 2013)

After upgradation of *kernel-3.5.0.23.29*(normal default upgrade/update)in Linux Mint-14...a problem has started relating to *SHUTDOWN*.All other programs/applications are functioning and running O.K.
When I am clicking the shutdown icon,the Linux Mint takes me to the login screen,whereafter again clicking the shutdown button(radio button),the System refuses to shutdown ,and the screen becomes blank ,while PC remains in ON/RUNNING mode...

@Forum Friends,please help me out.


----------



## digit.sh (Feb 2, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> After upgradation of *kernel-3.5.0.23.29*(normal default upgrade/update)in Linux Mint-14...a problem has started relating to *SHUTDOWN*.All other programs/applications are functioning and running O.K.
> When I am clicking the shutdown icon,the Linux Mint takes me to the login screen,whereafter again clicking the shutdown button(radio button),the System refuses to shutdown ,and the screen becomes blank ,while PC remains in ON/RUNNING mode...
> 
> @Forum Friends,please help me out.



I would say install the Guake app. Whenever you need to shutdown, call Guake by hitting F12 and then write(as root, or do sudo) "shutdown -h now" or "systemctl poweroff" and voila! You will find this "guake" app very handy for other purposes too.



kg11sgbg said:


> After upgradation of *kernel-3.5.0.23.29*(normal default upgrade/update)in Linux Mint-14...a problem has started relating to *SHUTDOWN*.All other programs/applications are functioning and running O.K.
> When I am clicking the shutdown icon,the Linux Mint takes me to the login screen,whereafter again clicking the shutdown button(radio button),the System refuses to shutdown ,and the screen becomes blank ,while PC remains in ON/RUNNING mode...
> 
> @Forum Friends,please help me out.



I would say install the Guake app. Whenever you need to shutdown, call Guake by hitting F12 and then write(as root, or do sudo) "shutdown -h now" or "systemctl poweroff" and voila! You will find this "guake" app very handy for other purposes too.


----------

